# SMOKED OCTOPUS & SMOKED STRAWBERRIES WITH WHEAT-FREE ANGEL HAIR PASTA & CHIVES!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Cuties!!!

OK, so in wrapping up the Valentine's weekend, I FINALLY used up the strawberries! (From my Barramundi fish post, and then yesterday's cuttlefish seafood one, and today too, I am sure you may be tired of smoked strawberries, so know that I'm officially now out). Smiles.

However, today's smoked octopus was the best meal of the weekend. Enjoy!

Cheers and here's to a wonderful new week for all!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF4878.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014






The remaining strawberries of the weekend, got put into a perforated grill pan (that was greased with grapeseed oil to prevent any sticking) and then those went onto the bottom rack of my smoker... (High heat, hickory chips, for 20 minutes)...













DSCF4879.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014


















DSCF4880.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014


















DSCF4881.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014


















DSCF4882.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014






Meanwhile, the octopus got mopped through grapeseed oil and put onto some grill grate pieces on the top rack of my smoker...(I took the berries off first, after 20 minutes and left the octopus on an extra five minutes - thus 25)...













DSCF4883.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014






They smelled wonderfully and I then chopped them up some...













DSCF4884.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014






And I'd boiled some wheat-free angel hair pasta, (By: "Hodgson Mill Farm" - "brown rice & flax") and assembled the smoked goods, added chopped fresh chives (which I LOVE) and then olive oil and Cyprus Black Lava Sea Salt...













DSCF4885.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014


















DSCF4886.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014






I paired this with a Syrah blend which I love - from Crete -  and the meal was the best of the weekend!













DSCF4887.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014


















DSCF4888.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014


















DSCF4889.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014


















DSCF4890.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014






It was light (the angel hair is so light, as are the chives) and it all really worked together well...













DSCF4891.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014


















DSCF4892.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014






So simple, albeit healthful and still somewhat exotic and yet minimalistically arranged. (My favorite way to eat, indeed)! I really adored this!!!













DSCF4893.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014


















DSCF4894.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014


















DSCF4895.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014


















DSCF4896.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 16, 2014






So fun to twirl and swirl and enjoy!

Happy wrap up of "Sweetheart's Weekend" or Valentine fare, and here's to the fabulous new week!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

OH - and what I loved too, about today's dinner, is that afterward (now) I feel well from it!!! 

Sometimes a meal can leave one having loved the flavors and yet feeling bloated or crummy.

This was just so lovely! 

OK then. Happy all!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah Loving Her Octopus


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Leah,

I never would have thought of smoking strawberries, but they do look beautiful with the rest of the dish, and of course nice to get them warmed up a bit so that they didn't cool down your pasta.

As always, your plating skills amaze me. Your meals look too beautiful to eat, although I'm sure they are delicious too.  

Looks like a very fitting meal to wrap up the weekend, and I'm glad it ended on such a delicious note.

Thank you for sharing your beautiful meal with the rest of us, and have a great Sunday and week!
Clarissa


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you tons Clarissa!

Yes, the strawberries are really a treat!!! This was a fun weekend indeed!

And here's to a fabulous new week and for all!

Cheers to you and your great eating in the West!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2014)

OMG !!!

There should be a law against some of your cooking!!! Looks absolutely TOO Tasty!!!

Thanks for another Great One!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks so very much Bear!!!!!!!!!!

This was really special indeed!

The smoked octopus was so soft, the strawberries were smoky, (and interesting, and fabulous), and the angel hair was so light; and then the black sea salt and oil (my favorite parts) really just made it all come together and seem so terrific!!!

Thank you so much for appreciating it!

Happy Valentine's wrap up to you and yours, and here's to this fabulous new week ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks great as usual.Old school Italians would "have a dummy(pacifier) spit" i.e. childish tantrum aka "a teddy toss" over the strawberries in pasta but I figure the first rule is there are no rules if it tastes good.

Where are they catching the O'pus?Must be really hard to be a fisherman in your 'hood at the moment.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Mick!

Funny, I loved this meal with the pasta, the most out of the weekend's food. (The smoked strawberries almost having a Balsamic essence once oozing apart etc.). But I'm a rule breaker and rebel for certain - so long as it's legal - and so here's to that odd combination! So fun!!!

And that creature came in from Thailand, and I am going to pick up more as it was so soft and delicious!

Meanwhile, happy new and wonderful week to you!!! I send warm wishes from one snowy area!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Feb 17, 2014)

It is a wonderful looking meal again. I love the combination of pasta and octopus!

Disco


----------



## rshermaniv (Feb 17, 2014)

I love your dishes and your posts Leah!  Keep them up!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you Disco!!! Here's to octopus & pasta indeed!!!!

And thanks very much Rshermaniv! I'm delighted you enjoy my posts!

Cheers to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And happy new week!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## guruatbol (Feb 17, 2014)

Yummy!  Absolutely Yummy!

Mel


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you Mel!!!!

And happy Tuesday to you!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

